# Macbook Pro - Clavier retro-éclairé



## zepp (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais appel à vos lumières concernant un souci avec le clavier retro-éclairé de mon Macbook Pro. En effet, depuis peu le retroéclairage se met en route lorsque ma pièce est bien allumée et à l'inverse il s'éteind lorsque la lumière est faible ! C'est le monde à l'envers ! Si quelqu'un a une solution : je suis sous leopard depuis peu avec toutes les mises à jour, notamment celle du firmware lié au clavier.

Par avance merci.


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

Ah probleme interessant, je n ai jamais vu ce probleme là , peu etre un probleme Logiciel ?  ton Leopard est d origine ou tu as acheté le Macbook Pro avec Tiger d installé ?


----------



## YULlover (3 Avril 2008)

Regarde dans tes préférence système, la case éclairé le clavier lorsque la lumière est faible dois être coché... et regarde le temps avant l'extinction du clavier lors d'une inutilisation...

De jours lorsque j'écris, sa arrive que je passe ma main devant le "sensor" et le clavier s'illumine... et a l'inverse dans le noir, si je ne touche pas a l'ordi pour 4 minutes, le clavier s'éteint tout seul !!!


----------



## zepp (4 Avril 2008)

Merci pour vos conseils.
Bizarrement aujourd'hui ça fonctionne normalement alors que je n'ai rien changé.


----------



## YULlover (5 Avril 2008)

Ah ... il y a quand même de drôle de bug defois avec léopard..

Moi j'en ai un qui arrive très alléatoirement, quand je suis sur la batterie et que l'écran devient presque noir (mode eco d'énergie), le clavier et le track pad ce fige .... plus rien ne marche... enfin bug bizarre !!!


----------



## bessarabian (1 Juin 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Et j'ai déjà vérifié les préférences systèmes rien ne cloche.

En plus je crois que ça fait la même chose avec la luminosité de l'écran (elle baisse quand il fait nuit 

si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

bessarabian a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème. Et j'ai déjà vérifié les préférences systèmes rien ne cloche.
> 
> En plus je crois que ça fait la même chose avec la luminosité de l'écran (elle baisse quand il fait nuit
> 
> si quelqu'un a une idée...



Ça, c'est normal. La luminosité baisse quand il fait noir pour ne pas t'éblouir, ainsi que le clavier.


----------



## Archaon59 (1 Juin 2008)

D'ailleurs elle baisse un peu trop parfois ... Je dois toujours rajouter 3-4 "carrés" pour avoir un écran qui ne me flingue pas les yeux  .

J'ai eu le même soucis pour le clavier, finalement ça s'est arrangé, je ne sais pas trop comment ...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Tu as des touches pour changer la luminosité du clavier aussi. F5 et F6.
Sinon ben, c'est vraiment une question de personne, moi je met toujours à une seule barre, et quand il fait plus clair, 3 ou 4 max.
Mais j'ai une bonne vue aussi


----------



## Dead head (2 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ça, c'est normal. La luminosité baisse quand il fait noir pour ne pas t'éblouir, ainsi que le clavier.


 
Je confirme. L'écran n'a pas besoin d'être très lumineux quand la lumière alentour est faible. _A contrario_, si la lumière ambiante est forte, l'écran a besoin d'être plus lumineux.

Cela dit, la lumière c'est comme le son (en plus rapide  ) : le confort est une notion toute personnelle.


----------



## lolou (2 Juin 2008)

dois je vous rapeler qu'il ya des capteurs pour baisser ou augmenter la luminositer de l'ecran ou clavier ... peut etre que tu as des grosses main qui enveloppe les haut parleurs integrées ..:rateau:


----------



## kriso (5 Juin 2008)

lolou a dit:


> dois je vous rapeler qu'il ya des capteurs pour baisser ou augmenter la luminositer de l'ecran ou clavier ... peut etre que tu as des grosses main qui enveloppe les haut parleurs integrées ..:rateau:


 
Et ils sont où ces capteurs ?


----------



## Dead head (5 Juin 2008)

kriso a dit:


> Et ils sont où ces capteurs ?


 
Comme te l'a dit Lolou, dans les hauts-parleurs intégrés.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Mai 2009)

un truc que je pige pas mon clavier reste allumé quand il fait jour (soleil meme) il faut que je le desactive moi meme avec F5 ? je pensais que c'était automatique... pour le problème d'écran moi aussi je trouvais ça curieux qu'il m'augmente la luminosité quand je suis en pleine lumière... mais bon vous avez surement raison.


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Mai 2009)

Va dans Préférences système l'onglet clavier et souris et vérifie que l'option "Eclairer le clavier si la lumière ambiance est faible" soit bien cochée.
Normalement, oui, c'est automatique


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Mai 2009)

oui ça j'avais vérifié c'est bien coché mais c'est bien indiqué qu'il éclaire le clavier si lumière ambiante faible et je quand je mets mon allogène  le clavier reste allumé je suis oblige de le couper avec la touche de fonction.par contre là dans ma pièce en plein jour par beau temps le clavier n'est pas allumé et si je veux le faire avec F6 c'est pas possible.enfin c'est du détail


----------



## dofre b (1 Mai 2009)

bonjour a tous.
moi mon probleme est que la retro eclairage du clavier n'eclaire que le centre du clavier (la touche t,y,u-g,h,j et v,b,n) ca marcher tres bien avant. mon clavier fait aussi de drole de craquement quand j'ecris, c'est surement la foi ou j'ai manger mon jambon beurre en regrdant des photos je me demander si ca pouvais venir de la ????


----------



## desertea (1 Mai 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Comme te l'a dit Lolou, dans les hauts-parleurs intégrés.




Oui pour les anciennes générations de MBP 
Sur les derniers MBPU le capteur de luminosité est situé à côté de la webcam. 
Je ne sais pas de quel modèle on parle dans ce post !! sorry !! (je penche pour un ancien modèle, mais pas sûr)


----------



## Cleveland (23 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi moi ca ne marche pas ?

Il se déclenche pas quand il fait noir ou alors je n'aurai pas du baisser au max la touche F5 ?


----------



## Cleveland (24 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi ca marche pas ?


----------



## Dead head (26 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Pourquoi moi ca ne marche pas ?
> 
> Il se déclenche pas quand il fait noir ou alors je n'aurai pas du baisser au max la touche F5 ?



Peut-être la réponse est-elle dans la question. Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de nous le préciser. A contrario, il est inutile de répéter la question.


----------



## barbiie74 (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

j'ai un pb avec mon mac book , l'écran ne se réto eclair plus! Cela peut il venir d'un pb de connectique ? si non quoi faire ? 

Merci


----------

